# Royal Enfield parts



## HuffmanAirflyte (Oct 12, 2013)

Hello,
I have a Royal Enfield frame that I would like to get going. I am missing the entire crank assembly as well as the headset. Problem is the threads are different than Raleigh or any other bicycle that I have. Does anyone know where I can get a hold of these parts? It is a women's frame but it is still kind of cool. I suppose I could try modifying a one piece crank since I wouldn't need a threaded bbt tube and I could change out the fork but it would be nice to have it original.


----------



## rhenning (Oct 12, 2013)

Raleigh threads are different than anyone else.  26 teeth per inch versus the 24 inch standard and the bottom bracket is wider.  Try and see if a standard English BB will fit.  Roger


----------



## HuffmanAirflyte (Oct 12, 2013)

Well that helped a lot. I now have a crank on the bike. I still cannot find a headset that will fit but I will work on that.


----------

